# Have you ever preserved your tomatoes like this?



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I suppose it raises the pH above the point that molds can grow. I'm definitely going to try this next year.









Burundi: Farmer finds new technique for preserving tomatoes


Vital Nduwimana hated how many tomatoes he lost every season. For years, his tomatoes started rotting just three or four days after harvest. He felt frustrated. Mr. Nduwimana explains: “I was…




wire.farmradio.fm


----------



## Leech (Mar 27, 2020)

Interesting. I wonder if they are done while green, red, or in between.

One thing I did last season as an experiment. I dehydrated them, then ground it into a powder. This seems to be a good substitute for tomato paste. One example is my canned lamb stew. My wife likes tomato pasted added when heating it up. I've been using the powder. I doubt she knows I made the swap.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

That’s quite amazing.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

fishhead said:


> I suppose it drops the pH below the point that molds can grow. I'm definitely going to try this next year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is very interesting! I may try it this summer if our tomatoes do well this year. I have always canned tomatoes and also freeze some. Just remove the stem end, wipe them off and drop in a freezer bag. I like smaller ones for freezing. This year I sliced and dehydrated some and they turned out good too. Now have to try the ashes as it doesn't need power to keep them.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I dehydrated gallons and gallons of tomatoes last season. They make the best chili that I've ever made.
I still miss the fresh chopped tomatoes for burritos although the homemade salsa works pretty good.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Leech said:


> I dehydrated them, then ground it into a powder. This seems to be a good substitute for tomato paste.


I've done that with Anaheim peppers. Works wonderfully.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

I would love to try this. Thank you, fishhead!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Correction: It should have read RAISES the pH ABOVE the point that mold can grow. If people can eat lutefisk stored in lye water a little wood ash shouldn't hurt at all.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I just realized this morning that I don't need to wait until I grow some more. The store has some that I can buy to try. Maybe I'll try different things like putting some tomatoes and ashes in paper bags on the counter and some put in the refrigerator.


----------

